# Price of Exide 12V 7AH battery



## realdan (Jun 2, 2010)

Have anyone bought the 12V 7AH batteries recently of Exide or other companies?

If so then what is the current market price?

Thanks


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2010)

Should be around Rs.700.


----------

